# Craftsman 10" Contractor Table Saw Model 21833 Review



## dczward

I always post on these 21833 reviews, as I read them avidly before getting mine. You may have read my comments before, but here are my thoughts on one:

- It was a great value at under $500
- Mine didn't have that blade height/alignment issue some earlier reviews described
- Making blanks for zero-clearance inserts is a BITCH, due to the odd "tabs" that intrude into the opening's shape in the bottom edge. And none of the vendors of manufactured inserts make ones that fit this saw (If I'm wrong on that, please post!)
- I found the fence to be so-so at best; I upgraded to an Incra LS-TS system - awesome
- I bought a Shark Guard to replace the stock guards. Easier to add/remove, safer, and out of the way so I can leave it on more.
- built-in mobile base is really nice.
- doing blade alignment with the table is tedious, but not too bad. I just re-aligned mine after 2 years of use, just to check. It had drifted about .003 from the +/-.002, so I got it back in shape in a few minutes.

You'll enjoy yours. If you find a source for pre-made inserts, please let me know.


----------



## don1960

I believe these ZCI will fit that saw. woodcraft also makes them for the Ridgid 4512, which I have and is pretty much the same as the Craftsman.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000909/37493/craftsman-21833-table-saw-zeroclearance-insert-cr4.aspx


----------



## dczward

(forehead slap) ok, that's great. These must be newer or my Googling sucks. Thanks for the link!


----------



## don1960

No problem. If the ones for the Craftsman are the same quality as the ones for the Ridgid (and there should be no reason otherwise), they are absolutely top-notch.

I couldn't imagine any way to improve on it. I still have to order the dado ZCI insert from them. (keep forgetting)


----------



## Tennessee

Essentially the exact same saw as the Rigid R4512, save that the Rigid comes with a lifetime service agreement and regular price is $499.


----------



## Tomj

Just remember to cut the the UPC off the R4512 box, print the register confirmation page and mail those along with your receipt to Ridgid with in 90 days form the day you bought it, otherwise you will not get the lifetime service agreement.


----------



## TerryDowning

NOT "a weird myopic bias for and against Craftsman tools" I agree with your sentiments completely.


----------



## GCM

aaah you woodworkers in the US are so fortunate - spoilt for choice and price - drool…


----------



## Riowood1000

http://www.forrestsawbladesonline.com Also has the ZCI's you will need.


----------



## cdhilburn

It's awesome that yours doesn't have the alignment/height issue. I had the 21833 for about a year and after aligning it for the 10th time I finally figured out that I had a defective one. I don't do a lot of woodworking so it took awhile to figure it out but by then Craftsman wouldn't honor fixing it or replacing it. With that said….I loved that saw. It seems to be a really good combination of features, size, power, etc. I replaced it with the granite top Ridgid off of CL (granite is great for me because I live near the coast) and while I like it….I really would have preferred keeping the 21833 if it would have worked. Congrats on the saw!!!!


----------



## Daris

Thanks Terry, Glad to know I'm not the only one..! LOL..


----------



## Daris

Where you from GCM? Fedex delivers everywhere (I think)..! Might be a little pricey though.


----------



## jaydubya

I like my 21833. i did replace the fence with a ridiculously heavy duty 52 inch sawstop tsquare fence that i picked up on ebay CHEAP


----------



## 47phord

Sadly, I do have a 21833 that does have the blade height alignment issue. Of course, I didn't figure this out until after the warranty expired, but oh well, I've learned to work around it. Other than that, I am very happy with mine. The miter gauge that mine came with was a piece of junk for anything other than a 90 degree cut, so I upgraded to an Osborne EB-3 and have never looked back. The fence is pretty good, though keep in mind it will drift out of square pretty easily. Enjoy!


----------



## AustinWW

Thanks for the review. I'm in between this saw and a similarly priced Ridgid.


----------



## szuliani

I bought a Craftsman 351.21833 a few years ago and found out the blade was out of alignment. Up till now, I didn't need it to be terribly accurate. I tried aligning the blade recently and found the bolt slots for the trunnion mounts aren't long enough to get property align. It is still about 1/16" - 3/32" out from front to back of the blade when it is raised all the way up.

Short of selling it does anyone have any other ideas for correcting the issue?


----------

